# Spectrum LA2A: mosfet quemados



## capitanp (Oct 14, 2009)

Hola coleguirijillos, bueno rebolviendo cosas viejas encontre un amplificador (potencia) Spectrum LA2A que es de fabricacion nacional por pedido de EletroVoice USA. El ingeniero SONOLINK encargado hizo un equipo muy facil de reparar , los TR son muy faciles de cambiar y tiene un modulo interno de proteccion desmontable, un muy buen diseño​ 




 
Para ir resimiendo si alguno conoce, vio, escucho del abuelo o se lo conto una vecina... 

Cuales son los mosfet de salida de este amplificador?​ 
la otra opcion es probar los mosfet como 10N16 o 10P16 que son los que coinciden con las corriente y tension admisible y empeza a aparearlos (Con lo de aparearlo no es nada sexual, esto para los novatos )

Si alguno tiene algun dato se lo agradeseria, saludos


----------



## capitanp (Oct 15, 2009)

http://img144.imageshack.us/img144/6681/boladesierto.gif​


----------



## lev torrejon (Abr 13, 2010)

que numero son los transistores del spectrum la2a


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 13, 2010)

No había visto tu tema Capitanp XD...
No has probado con los BUZ905/BUZ906?


----------



## Dano (Abr 14, 2010)

capitanp dijo:


> ​




Es muy gracioso por la mala animación...

El 10n16 es un buen punto de partida si no tenés mas datos... (siempré me  cayó bien ese MOSFET

Saludos


----------



## zopilote (Abr 14, 2010)

Si tenian en su salida mosfet laterales en TO3 es posible que sean los EC10N60 y su complemento, pero tambien tienes a los 2SK135 (2SJ50),o uno mas moderno como los 
BUZ905 claro que en TO3, la dificultad radica en que estos tienen que ser apareados, y no creo que te las vendan así (salvo casas especializadas). Vas ha tener un buen presupuesto para hacer eso por ti solo. Suerte y quisiera tener una vistas del interior del amplificador, se dice que fueron hechos en argentina y tienen buena construccion.
chao


----------



## fgalli (Abr 23, 2010)

Si consigues el circuito o informacion de los de salida, pasamela. Tengo uno para reparar


----------



## capitanp (Jun 29, 2010)

NO se en que momento me dejaron de llegar la notificaciones...

Analizando que cada TR vale aprox u$s30, (tiene 12) y en relacion potencia-precio... compro una nueva


----------



## flickering (Jul 10, 2010)

2SK176, 2SJ56 esos son los que va.


----------



## zopilote (Jul 10, 2010)

Yo le coloco  el K1058 y J162  que son mas baratos us$3.50 c/u.


----------



## carloschile966 (Oct 31, 2011)

flickering dijo:


> 2SK176, 2SJ56 esos son los que va.



buenas soy carlos de barranqueras chaco. y me yego un spectrum. quemado. y queria preguntarte si no sabes si hay algun diagrama. por ahi. o si sabes de q lado van los mosfet. los p. y los n.

buenas. por las dudas sabrias de que lado van los mosfet P y los N .porq me yego uno quemado y estan borrandos los valores. del mosfet. desde ya te agradesco.


----------



## zopilote (Oct 31, 2011)

carloschile966 dijo:


> buenas soy carlos de barranqueras chaco. y me yego un spectrum. quemado. y queria preguntarte si no sabes si hay algun diagrama. por ahi. o si sabes de q lado van los mosfet. los p. y los n.
> 
> buenas. por las dudas sabrias de que lado van los mosfet P y los N .porq me yego uno quemado y estan borrandos los valores. del mosfet. desde ya te agradesco.



Puede haber la posibilidad de que se haya salvado un transistor mosfet, así sabrias en donde esta cada dispositivo.


----------



## flickering (Nov 3, 2011)

carloschile966 dijo:


> buenas soy carlos de barranqueras chaco. y me yego un spectrum. quemado. y queria preguntarte si no sabes si hay algun diagrama. por ahi. o si sabes de q lado van los mosfet. los p. y los n.
> 
> buenas. por las dudas sabrias de que lado van los mosfet P y los N .porq me yego uno quemado y estan borrandos los valores. del mosfet. desde ya te agradesco.



Hola Carlos

Circuito no tengo, pero te digo que los la carcaza del mosfet es el source, el drain que es la pata derecha mirandolos de atras va conectada la linea de alimentacion de la fuente, y la conexion sería el mos N va el drain a positivo y el mos P el drain va a negativo.

Saludos

Edgardo


----------



## eligualador (Nov 27, 2014)

alguno tendria algun desarme de estas potencias gracias


----------

